# New Machine Integration Features Offered In Tajima DG 15 By Pulse



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

New machine integration features in Tajima DG 15 by Pulse from Hirsch provide enhanced interaction with embroidery machines for improved internal communication and productivity. 

Operator messages are displayed on the embroidery machine control board before and after production. This allows for on-the-spot instructions about specific design requirements and reminders about backing, fabric prerequisites, etc. The display also communicates details like when the design needs to be completed, where the finished product should be placed for shipping, and whether it’s to be packed with other garments. 

The DG 15 by Pulse also gives you the ability to control the maximum speed of the embroidery machine through the software. This does away with the risk of the operator running the machine too fast when stitching complex designs, which reduces rejects and cuts costs. 

Beyond boosting quality and increasing productivity, innovations in software-embroidery machine connectivity like these will go a long way toward streamlining your decorating business and save you time and money. 

New machine integration features are available only with the Tajima M series machines. 

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us 
Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, Seit textile lasers and Adelco textile dryers.


----------

